# Southampton Town Hill Park house late 70s



## Peter Titman

Listened to Gordon Lightfoot “wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald “ and brought back memories of Kevin Allis and our years as cadets at Southampton. He sadly lost his life as 1st trip junior engineer on the MV Derbyshire which sank with all hands September 1980. And those who served on ships supporting the Falklands war. Thanks to you guys who organise various reunions may they keep our memories alive.


----------

